# TAIC Summary Reports Japanese Aircraft



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2017)

A few TAIC Summary reports that I found on Japanese aircraft.

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 29, 2017)

You're spoiling us, Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2017)

tomo pauk said:


> You're spoiling us, Paul



LOL Tomo, I can stop if you like


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 29, 2017)

Great reports, Paul.
You could ignore the thread in which you are not interested, tomo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 29, 2017)

Everything techincal interests me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2017)

tomo pauk said:


> Everything techincal interests me ...



LOL, well added another one above on Japanese trainers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2017)

Wildcat said:


> Great stuff!



Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Agreed. Not greedy though as I didn't download the bombers; not likely to build them in 1/48


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## bobbychipping (Feb 8, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> A few TAIC Summary reports that I found on Japanese aircraft.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


An Australian Report on Hamp

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2019)

Another report on Japanese Aircraft testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2019)

Many thanks Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Many thanks Paul



Your welcome


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Another report on Japanese Aircraft testing.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2019)

Your welcome


----------



## VERSUCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Micdrow....you ARE the man !

Cheers Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 11, 2019)

VERSUCH said:


> Micdrow....you ARE the man !
> 
> Cheers Mike



Thanks Mike


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm not sure whether people are aware of this fine document (TAIC manual no.1): link

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 4, 2019)

tomo pauk said:


> I'm not sure whether people are aware of this fine document (TAIC manual no.1): link


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

Greatly appreciated Tomo


----------



## Graeme (Dec 5, 2019)

Cheers!


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 23, 2019)

Following a link to the Japanese archives provided by Shinpachi I found a number of Japanese TAIC documents so I will post all here by providing links as the source is a site that should never disappear.

The basic link is http://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/

*(If that link does not work for you try OPNAV-16-V No. T101, 1 August 1944, TAIC summary No. 1, organization and functions. Report No. 9-a(16), USSBS Index Section 6 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション and change the numbers to suit)*

After the pid/ you will need to add the document number from the right hand column in the table below. 

I have tried to sort the files into subjects. Yes some are already posted here

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

